# Retro-Trial Monty



## Alexxx (16. Mai 2020)

Moin, ich komme eher aus der MTB Ecke, habe aber auch zwei Monty Trialbikes. Alte Dinger. Ein B219 restauriert und ganz okay und seit gestern noch ein T219 eher so lala. Gibt es noch jemanden der sowas hat und nutzt das noch wer? Ich nutze es zum leichten Rumhoppen, Treppen, Bordstein, Palette und so.
Gibt es noch irgendwo Teile für die Dinger?
VG, Alex


----------



## Deleted 512788 (17. Mai 2020)

wow, die sehen ja niedlich aus. Und wie neu.

Habe auch irgendein 219er (oder 319?, heist auch "X-Hydra"), aber deutlich jünger: hat ne Ahead-Set Gabel und Vorbauklemmung. Keine wirklich besonderen Teile dran.

Was ist denn kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (23. Mai 2020)

Das ist eher noch was fürs Museum  toller Zustand!


----------



## digo (22. Juni 2020)

Hier findet man noch Teile für die Bikes: https://www.bikenbici.com/b2c/productos/1/1/RecambiosCLASICAS/trialsin-cl-sicas


----------



## Der-Lu (28. Februar 2021)

Hi ich hab auch noch ein altes Monty T219. 
Kann mir einer helfen welche Reifen und Schläuche ich dafür brauche?


----------

